# (Ultimate) Banana Bread Recipe Request



## kbradley (Mar 7, 2005)

Anyone have the ultimate banana bread recipe? Found 1 or 2 posted previously. However, wonder if anyone has compared various recipes (Betty Crocker, Mrs. Fields, from cooking magazines, family recipe, etc). Anyone determine the "best" one they have made so far?? Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks!

Ken


----------



## booooze (Mar 11, 2005)

I haven't compared recipes by Betty Crocker or other companies, but i picked up the only one i have online, which is incredibly good. I think it was for banana muffins though, but i can't find it. I'm surprised i can't remember it since i've made it so many times.


----------



## metrakay (Apr 1, 2005)

The best ones I've ever had or made came from the King Arthur Cookbook -- it uses 100% whole wheat, and I used their white whole wheat which is less "whole wheat flavored" than regular whole wheat. It is very dense and flavorful, I sometimes use extra bananas and I always use lots and lots of either pecans or walnuts.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Oct 5, 2001)

Hey oh

Define Ultimate 

Really, I've made banana bread for many many years. There are dozens and dozens of variations on the theme, but essentially it is quick bread with 1/3 liquid replaced by 2 cups pure of _fillintheblanc_. As long as the pure has the consistency of mashed bananas it will work.

I have used blends of dates, coconut, pecans, raisins, almonds, dried apricots, and many I've forgotten from the years gone by. I've also had a friends that used banana liquor that was really moist and tasty  I just don't have a clue how she did it, if it was before or after cooking she added the liquor 

HOWEVER, for me, if it is to be banana bread, it needs to be made with bananas that are *nice, ripe, nearly black, soft, gooey, squishy, drippy*, and then it is banana bread  No nuts, no raisins, no chocolate chips, nothing to compete with the bananas and the bread of banana bread to be banana bread


----------



## jenni belle (Mar 10, 2005)

My favorite 'secret' ingredient that I like to add to banana bread is miniature chocolate chips. MMMmmmmm.... : :lips:


----------



## keeperofthegood (Oct 5, 2001)

Hey oh

LOL

Yes. There was a farmers stand up the road from me for some time. The momma of the operation spend the night in her little camper making little banana breads with chocolate chips. Each morning she had a tray of 50 or so, priced at 50 cents each (these were about muffin sized bbreads), and by noon each day they were always sold out! MMM good, for sure!

I really do find that bananas NEED to be RIPE in order to really make a good bread though. To me that is the single most important thing of it. After that, HAVE FUN! Best thing taxation ever gave the world, bi-carb!


----------



## zachslc (Dec 27, 2003)

Ginger is a lovely flavor in banana bread. I will find my recipe and post if anyone is interested.


----------

